# Can't Install GPU-Z pls help



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello

I'm new to the forums so hopefully this is the right place to post this 

My dilemma as the title says is i can't install GPU-Z, Something about open GL and i did read that it gave said warning in the change log due to a buggy intel driver? 

So how do i go about to fix this? 

Specs are if needed:
Running windows 7 64bit, on a i5-3550/Asus P8Z77-V/4GB RAM and GPU is eVGA GTX 570.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no idea about the driver change log message, but to get simple things out of the way, as you are using Windows 7, did you grant yourself admin rights prior to attempting the installation?


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

> Added warning when OpenCL detection crashed (usually caused by buggy Intel Ivy Bridge GPU drivers)


http://www.techpowerup.com/169106/TechPowerUp-GPU-Z-0.6.3-Released.html

Yes my user account is a Administrator, in fact i'm the only one who uses my PC. 
I can install any other program w/o problem including CPU-Z.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2012)

i'm not sure what the problem is exactly..

do you get a crash when starting gpuz, and the next time it displays a warning that it disabled opencl detection?


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

OMG never mind i got it to work, i only had to click "no" with OpenCL detection >.<
Now i feel a bit stupid..... but every time i try and open it again i get this exact message:

During previous setup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection.
Please update your OpenCL and Graphics Drivers
Would you like to enable OpenCL detection? Yes/No

Clicking yes makes it crash, what drivers? My Nvidia driver? its 296.10 in-case you ask and no i didn't update it to 301.42 because it caused game crashes.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

301.42 caused game crashes?
Weird..very Weird

Does other programs crash like PCWizard?


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

gopal said:


> 301.42 caused game crashes?
> Weird..very Weird
> 
> Does other programs crash like PCWizard?



whats weird about it? Doing a google search reveals its a known issue,
and what do you mean by "Does other programs crash like PCWizard?" 
To save time and diverting from topic let me make this as clear as possible, YES Nvidia driver 301.42 caused around 5 Driver crashes in the span of 1 month when i used it, the worse when my caused game freezes and YES reverting to 296.10 fixed my problem and NO i don't need to look more into the issue as i have already contacted evga support and they said if i reverted back to 296.10 and the problem stopped it is likely that 301.42 was the cause(a conflict with Adobe flash) since i like to tab out of games to watch videos.

Hopefully that's enough with my previous game crash issues and focus more on topic and find out what i have to update


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 24, 2012)

I am guessing, however, I believe you need to update your Intel graphics driver to the latest.
Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows* 7

The one on the ASUS site is version 2712 and the latest, at Intel, is 2761.

Either, that or, try disabling your HD2500 in the i5 processor.


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

95Viper said:


> I am guessing, however, I believe you need to update your Intel graphics driver to the latest.
> Intel® HD Graphics Driver for Windows* 7
> 
> The one on the ASUS site is version 2712 and the latest, at Intel, is 2761.
> ...



Thanks! just what i needed, much appreciated for also posting the links


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 24, 2012)

No problem.

Keep us updated.

If it works... great.  If not, post the results of trying and W1zzard will be back sometime and figure something out.

Edit: All you gotta do is have a thought of W1zzard and <poof> there he is.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2012)

that's the correct solution. i thought i made the popup box clear enough


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> that's the correct solution. i thought i made the popup box clear enough



Reading popup boxes is for noobs.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> that's the correct solution. i thought i made the popup box clear enough



hmm, What do you mean?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2012)

when gpuz crashes during opencl detection it will show a messagebox on next start:

During previous startup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection.
Please update your OpenCL and graphics drivers.
Would you like to re-enable OpenCL detection?
Yes / No


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> when gpuz crashes during opencl detection it will show a messagebox on next start:
> 
> During previous startup GPU-Z crashed at OpenCL detection.
> Please update your OpenCL and graphics drivers.
> ...



Clear enough!


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

95Viper said:


> No problem.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> ...



Will do, i'l download it but install it later after some sleep, really need some sleep 

Thanks again for everything guys


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok this is weird i downloaded and tried installing the driver but it said i did'nt meet the minimum requirements? now i'm confused lol 

Help me W1zzard *focuses thoughts*


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2012)

did you download the 64-bit or 32-bit driver?

if you dont need intel integrated graphics, just uninstall their open cl driver. it's not under "Intel" but under "OpenCL" in add/remove programs


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

Q1: Did you unistalled the old drivers?
Q2:Which Driver Did you donwload 32 or 64 bit?

btw, There is : and D on the Qs so it catched up the smile  so i have to edit it and also check your Grammer VaLz like you wrote did'nt it will be didn't.


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

Um i didn't uninstall the old drivers actually hehe and yes i downloaded the 64bit driver



W1zzard said:


> did you download the 64-bit or 32-bit driver?
> 
> if you dont need intel integrated graphics, just uninstall their open cl driver. it's not under "Intel" but under "OpenCL" in add/remove programs



Eh um what if i just ignore it? and just choose "No" every time i launch GPU-Z?
and actually do i need intel's integrated graphics? 

Btw off topic but the damn "Nvidia driver has crashed and recovered" happened again(noooooo) 
and i thought i was done with it, well this time it didnt freeze my system but somewhat annoyed. I think with all these issues a reformat of drive:C and a clean re-installation of everything would be a good idea? 

Thanks again


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2012)

VaLz said:


> Eh um what if i just ignore it? and just choose "No" every time i launch GPU-Z?



you can do that, too.

i doubt you will need intel opencl if you have a discrete card, if you did, you'd probably know it.

make sure you properly check the intel site, it's not always easy to find the right driver there


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

VaLz said:


> Um i didn't uninstall the old drivers actually hehe and yes i downloaded the 64bit driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you are going to ask somethings like that about GPU or it's Driver i will sugget to open a new thread in the Graphics & Display Section not in this Software Section


----------



## VaLz (Jul 24, 2012)

Got it! thank you both for the info and i'l do that tomorrow the creating a new thread in the proper section as its rather late heh.

Cheers guys!


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you can do that, too.
> 
> i doubt you will need intel opencl if you have a discrete card, if you did, you'd probably know it.
> 
> make sure you properly check the intel site, it's not always easy to find the right driver there



Agreed, It is not easy to find a driver on intel's site, but i were in place of you i will sovle the GPU-Z problem not just leaving it but i am not in your place, so your choice.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 24, 2012)

it can not be solved in gpuz, i tried.


----------



## VaLz (Aug 5, 2012)

Bringing this back-up

I've uninstalled my Intel HD 2500 graphics in an attempt to update it to the latest version so that GPU-Z will open properly but to no avail, even after Uninstalling the driver i still can't install the latest Intel HD 2500 driver i downloaded, i tried both the .exe version and the zip version but it still gives me the now beyond annoying message "system does not meet the minimum requirements"

OpenCL refers to the intel HD graphics right?


----------

